# eBay Deals & Steals



## Janice (May 2, 2008)

Just a heads up. 

My apologies for a poorly executed new feature. I was in the middle of setting up this feature when I had to leave for dinner plans at a friends house. I was unable to implement the last part of the new forum, which is excluding posts from the new forum in the new posts search. 

The goal of the eBay deals and steals forum is to bring you the latest in MAC Cosmetics listings on eBay. Apologies for it temporarily cramming your new posts search full of threads, the issue has been handled now. 

The DealsNSteals member name is not an actual user, it is just the name used to post the products under. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope this clarifies all the concerns sent my way.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering- who actually posts the topics? And are they all checked to be authentic?


----------



## Janice (May 2, 2008)

I constructed a careful search string for listings displayed. You should always use your own judgment when it comes to online transactions. Whether it's eBay or the sales forum here, always take care to investigate the product you are purchasing.


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 2, 2008)

Oki Doki. Just wanted to check. Thanks!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 3, 2008)

Hmmm i can't find it anywhere on this site? Where is it??


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (May 3, 2008)

It's a sub forum under the All About Shopping heading.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 4, 2008)

^^^thanks hun!


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_Thanks Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering- who actually posts the topics? And are they all checked to be authentic?_

 
Some of the items already posted in that forum are fake.


----------



## Janice (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Some of the items already posted in that forum are fake.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There items aren't moderated or hand selected, it is a feed directly from eBay of a search string I constructed. Just as you would browse eBay and pick and sort through what you like, don't like, is fake, not fake, etc you would with it. It's is a feature everyone can make a personal decision to use or ignore.


----------

